# Russian Breeding Group



## ohio (Mar 1, 2018)

I've finally got my Russian breeding group witch consists of two males and six females. This is a thread I will visit over the years as I attempted to establish a viable breeding group. My effort to help stop the imports of wild caught animals by providing captive breed hatchlings. I know I went about getting my pets totally the wrong way. Yes I got them all through Craigslist as unwanted pets. I feel at least these eight will have a good home for the rest of there lifetime, or should I say my lifetime. Lol. I will keep updating as time goes by to show my progress and theirs.
Males:
Zavago 14cm
Bill Murray 13.5cm
Females:
Nadia 16cm
Annahita 12.5cm
Kira 14.5cm
Samantha 16cm
Malina 15.5cm
Matilda 12.5cm
Will update with pics of enclosures as time goes by. 
Any input on being successful would be greatly appreciated if insure I do this correct.


----------



## Tom (Mar 1, 2018)

I love your idea, your stated goal, and fully support your efforts. I don't think there is anything wrong with how you acquired them all as long as some quarantine and a little sense was applied, and I'll bet this was the case, knowing what I've seen of your other posts.

One thing I've seen with many species, and especially russians, is that they don't like moving and they take a lot of time to get used to their new environment. You might go years with no eggs or babies. Or you might get babies the first year you put them together. It can be maddening and frustrating. Two people can do things almost identically, and sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't.

I wish you the best of luck and hope for much success for you.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Mar 1, 2018)

Good luck and have fun !


----------



## ohio (Mar 1, 2018)

Thanks for the input have new torts in quarantine as well as the ones that were at the vet. Had to get more lights etc. If everyone has a clean bill of health hope to get them all together in July. Wanting them to pro create but understand it's a game of patience and creating the correct environment for them. I figure I have a few years before the girls are big enough and like you said comfortable in their home.

Nice picture Grampa turtle 144. Was working on the outdoor enclosure yesterday, was in the 60's, tonight expecting 6 inches of snow. lol Northeast Ohio.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Mar 1, 2018)

ohio said:


> Thanks for the input have new torts in quarantine as well as the ones that were at the vet. Had to get more lights etc. If everyone has a clean bill of health hope to get them all together in July. Wanting them to pro create but understand it's a game of patience and creating the correct environment for them. I figure I have a few years before the girls are big enough and like you said comfortable in their home.
> 
> Nice picture Grampa turtle 144. Was working on the outdoor enclosure yesterday, was in the 60's, tonight expecting 6 inches of snow. lol Northeast Ohio.



Thank god I live in Phx. Az no snow !


----------



## helosoldier66 (May 8, 2018)

I recently acquired the same numbers and sexes of Russians and they are in an outdoor enclosure. Let me know how yours are doing. I put the last and largest female in yesterday and the largest male was courting but she didn't seem interested. He gave up and walked away and she followed doing some head bobbing and eye blinking so only time will tell. I'm not sure what the Russian mating dance looks like and haven't found a description yet.


----------



## Carol S (May 10, 2018)

If you have more than one male in the enclosure make sure that they do not fight. Sometimes more than one male in a large enough enclosure will get along fine and other times they will fight.


----------



## ohio (Jun 9, 2021)

It's been awhile but I do have an update. I finally got Russian tortoise eggs! (Or should I say I finally caught one nesting) She laid 3 eggs and I've put them in an incubator. I've come to the conclusion that they must lay while I'm at work. I just happen to be off the day I watched her nest. I also now leave them out year round (for 3 years now) and have had no issues with hibernation. Also I found a Hermann hatchling in my indoor enclosure January 11 and had no idea she laid. Thank you all for the support over the years.


----------



## jsheffield (Jun 9, 2021)

ohio said:


> I've finally got my Russian breeding group witch consists of two males and six females. This is a thread I will visit over the years as I attempted to establish a viable breeding group. My effort to help stop the imports of wild caught animals by providing captive breed hatchlings. I know I went about getting my pets totally the wrong way. Yes I got them all through Craigslist as unwanted pets. I feel at least these eight will have a good home for the rest of there lifetime, or should I say my lifetime. Lol. I will keep updating as time goes by to show my progress and theirs.
> Males:
> Zavago 14cm
> Bill Murray 13.5cm
> ...


Congrats and kudos for assembling this group... I have a similar if smaller (1.3) group of rescue Russians that I hope will form a breeding collective.




At present, my male only wants to breed with one of the females, and ignores the others almost totally.

Good luck and keep sharing about how your group is doing!

Jamie


----------

